# EPLC String Making



## gehille (May 19, 2004)

*great service*

just got my custom made strings from EPLC. Get this.. Custom strings in just a few days shipped to my door. 4 days !!!!!(over the holiday)
Paul went out of his way to help me out i was in a hurry and he cross shipped to me with some ID verification and a lot of faith on his part.
The strings and cable for 65.00 in custom rootbeer for my new C-3 look great he blended the orange stripe with black and it looks like the rootbeer finish not just a two color stripe.
My two gurus are setting up the new bow friday AKA P&Yforever.
Cant wait to shoot it and will post a update on the strings with a picture.


----------



## bowbender7 (Jun 1, 2002)

Paul will treat you right, thats for sure! Good prices, great string and the best part is you can your stuff without a lengthy back-log.

The new 452x material is the best thing since inflatable tires!

Sean


----------



## gehille (May 19, 2004)

*pics of new string*

rootbeer strings on C-3


----------



## gehille (May 19, 2004)

*pics of new string*

a close up


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

*Testimonials*

Thanks to all that posted about my strings... Here are a few more.



hmmngwy said:


> *I've used Paul's strings and was very pleased with their quality and performance. They were as good and attractive as promised. *





Schargedsonoma said:


> *Paul made me a set of strings for my Darton Avalanche. I have to say i was suprised the strings looked and performed flawlessly. Ill post pics of the bow and strings after i take some pics.
> 
> Im a member of a huge archery club in southeastern michigan and this guy there kept buggen me who made my strings. I was wondering why he kept buggen me about them.. and come to find he was a stringmaker too, and thought the strings were done very nice and wanted to know who his competiter was.
> 
> ...





bowbender7 said:


> *I have to throw in a plug for Pauls work also. Prices are excellent, quality is excellent and- you dont have to wait a rediculous amount of time for your strings.
> Paul made a set for my Scepter III and I allowed him artistic license on colors. He fixed me up with a beautiful set of strings and cables in 452x that compliment my bow nicely and havent moved a bit since installation.
> If you want to talk to the walking encyclopedia of string materials, he is the man!
> 
> Sean *


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

*EPLC BOW STRINGS*

EPLC CUSTOM STRINGS ARE TOP QUALITY PROFESSIONAL MADE AND FAST SERVICE THANK YOU EPLC


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Just want to thank the folks that have ordered my strings... Good shooting.

Also... I have to increase the string/cable set price for the Mathews bows with roller guards to $75 due to the length of servings required. All other sets are still $65.


----------



## bowbender7 (Jun 1, 2002)

Good stuff!

Anybody in need of a replacement or just wanting to customize - I dont think you can beat the price.

Also nice to do business with a regular contributer to the board.

Sean


----------



## Boro (Dec 12, 2003)

*Paul"s Strings*

Got a set of strings and cables from Paul for my Ultratec. Incredibly fast service and the strings are perfect. Will be getting more soon for other bows in the family. Thanks Paul!!!

Tom


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## MQ32Lover (May 7, 2003)

*Great strings!*

Just to let you know how happy I am with the strings and cable Paul made for my MQ32. I've had Tailor Made and WC both on the bow over the past 4 years and Pauls set is quiter and (i don't know how it could be) seems a little quicker. Great product and quick service, I got the strings within a week of the order.
Thanks EPLC!
MQ32Lover


----------

